# Amuse me with your idiocy.



## Caduen (Nov 2, 2008)

Okay, this is the new awesome forum game, for the most part, just be yourselves.

Okay, go 

RULES: No intelligent conversation or GTFO, go ahead and be as stupid as you want to be, post the first thing that comes to your head, or sit there mashing the keyboard giggling to yourself over how smart you are.


----------



## AniyaSliverwood (Nov 2, 2008)

The grapes will attack china over juice


----------



## Skullmiser (Nov 2, 2008)

The first thing that comes to mind is Spock saying to McCoy that it would be interesting to connect his brain to a computer to see the amount of illogic it would produce.


----------



## kjmars63 (Nov 2, 2008)

I LIKES CHOCOLATE!!!!! YEAY!!!!!


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 2, 2008)

I mongol over talking animals.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 2, 2008)

Furry forum


----------



## Thatch (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh, you're awake already, what pleasure 



kjmars63 said:


> I LIKES CHOCOLATE!!!!! YEAY!!!!!



I like more, you are no competition.


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 2, 2008)

I sense the birth of a 1k thread

*cries*


----------



## AniyaSliverwood (Nov 2, 2008)

alcoholic is to be place inside a vending machine made out of cherries


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm eating chicken ramen which I infected with cheese.


----------



## Monak (Nov 2, 2008)

Out of all the pickled foods in the world why was the cucumber given the title of pickle? I mean who the fuck decided the pickle was so fucking special?


----------



## Wreth (Nov 2, 2008)

I know more about animals than you.


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 2, 2008)

Zoopedia said:


> I know more about animals than you.


Teach me.


----------



## Wreth (Nov 2, 2008)

I sent you that video didn't i? >=3


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 2, 2008)

Zoopedia said:


> I sent you that video didn't i? >=3


Oh yes, you can be a real animal you stud. <3


----------



## kjmars63 (Nov 2, 2008)

szopaw said:


> I like more, you are no competition.


 
Is that a challenge?????? I ATE OVER 4 POUNDS OF IT THE LAST 2 DAYS, HAHAHAHAAHAHA!!!!


----------



## Wreth (Nov 2, 2008)

WHAT! I didn't send you that kind of video D=.


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 2, 2008)

Zoopedia said:


> WHAT! I didn't send you that kind of video D=.


Oh you know you did you slut. <3


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Nov 2, 2008)

There is already a thread like this, it's called "Last one to post" :lol:


----------



## flechmen (Nov 2, 2008)

You say "tomato", I say "JUICY RED THING!!!"


----------



## pheonix (Nov 2, 2008)

Eggs make my brain hurt.


----------



## FurryFox (Nov 2, 2008)

>:
>:
>:
>:
>:
>:
>:
>:
>:
>:
>:
>:
>: End of Line (btw 13 lines lol)


----------



## Grand Hatter (Nov 2, 2008)

In the beginning god created the heavens and the earth. Teehee.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 2, 2008)

watch out for the wild Kramfores!


----------



## Wreth (Nov 2, 2008)

In the beginning the universe was created. This made a lot of people very angry and is widely accepted as a bad move.


----------



## Grand Hatter (Nov 2, 2008)

What's a battle?


----------



## FurryFox (Nov 2, 2008)

Grand Hatter said:


> What's a battle?



A beetle paddle bottle battle on a noodle eating poodle!


----------



## mrredfox (Nov 2, 2008)

ok so your walking down the road and a zebra eats your shoe, how many sodas can you fit in your refriderator?


Dosnt matter because bears don't eat chicken


----------



## Grand Hatter (Nov 2, 2008)

Pata Pata Patapon. Chaka Chaka Don Do-Don.
Can you Pat a Patapon upon a Don-A-Chaka Don

Or how about we pat a Chaka with Madonna and a Trucker, don a cuppa chaka-pon and chuck up on a Mastodon?

-Thanks Rebecca Clements.


----------



## coffinberry (Nov 2, 2008)

Duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuun
dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dundun dun dundundun dun dun dun dun dun dun dundun dundun
BOOM
dundun dundun dundun
BEEP
dun dun dun dun dun
dun dun
BEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP
BEEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP
BEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP BOOM
daddaddadadsadadadadadadadadadaddadadadadadaddadadaddadadadadadadadadadadadaddadddadaddadadadd dadadadaddaddada
d
dadadddaddadaddadadadddadadada
nyu nyu nyu nyu nyu nnyu nyu nyu nyu nyu nyu nyu nyu nyu nyu nyu
doo doo doo doo doo doo doo doo
nnn nn nn nn nn nn n nn nnn nn nn nnn nnn nnnnnnnn
dddddddd ddadadadadaddadadadadadaadadadadadad
BOOM
nyu nyu nyu nyu nyu nyu
BOOM
BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM
BOOM
nyunyunyu nyu nyu nyu nyu nyu nyu nyu nyu nyu nyu
BOOM BOOM
BEEP BEEP
BEEP BEEP BEEP
dadadadadada
ddadad
BOOM BOOM
BBEP BEEP
BEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP
BOOM
(Unintellgibile)
ddudndundun dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dund
dododododododododododododododododododododododododododododoodo
DRUM DRUM DRUM
ddodododododoododododododododoodododododododo
chi chi chi chi chi chih
BOOOM
chcihcihfkdhfdisjfkla
dodododododododododododododododododododododododododododododododododoo
SCHEW
dododododododoodododododododododododododo
dadadadddudndundundudnudndundundunddunfudnundudnudnudndund
BOOM
FADE


----------



## Grand Hatter (Nov 2, 2008)

coffinberry said:


> Duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuun
> dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dundun dun dundundun dun dun dun dun dun dun dundun dundun
> BOOM
> dundun dundun dundun
> ...


----------



## pheonix (Nov 2, 2008)

I've lost my everything, please help me find them.


----------



## Wreth (Nov 2, 2008)

FurryFox said:


> A beetle paddle bottle battle on a noodle eating poodle!





FOX IN SOCKS!


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 2, 2008)

I play instruments.


----------



## AniyaSliverwood (Nov 2, 2008)

I kicked a girl and I liked it... Gotta watch that video, My sister showed it to me


----------



## Grand Hatter (Nov 2, 2008)

Agent Jay here!


----------



## pheonix (Nov 2, 2008)

AniyaSliverwood said:


> I kicked a girl and I liked it... Gotta watch that video, My sister showed it to me



I saw that on stupid videos, funny as hell.


----------



## flechmen (Nov 2, 2008)

Hello, I am out of my mind. Please leave a beep after the message.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 2, 2008)

osifer i swear to drunk I'm not god!


----------



## AniyaSliverwood (Nov 2, 2008)

pheonix said:


> osifer i swear to drunk I'm not god!



I heard that a bit different 

Good evening osifer I swear to stoned I'm not god


----------



## flechmen (Nov 2, 2008)

No ice-offer, I havn't been drinking marijuana


----------



## Aden (Nov 2, 2008)

I only learned to use ssh yesterday, and I'm almost 21. D:


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 2, 2008)

LizardKing said:


> Furry forum



â™ªFunny forum, I love you.
Funny forum, I need you.â™ª


----------



## pheonix (Nov 2, 2008)

The Twinkies are attacking tomorrow be prepared!


----------



## Grand Hatter (Nov 2, 2008)

pheonix said:


> The Twinkies are attacking tomorrow be prepared!



*preps the ironclad bib of war* bring it...


----------



## pheonix (Nov 2, 2008)

We shall be victorious!


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 2, 2008)

pheonix said:


> The Twinkies are attacking tomorrow be prepared!



"Operator, get me RJ the raccoon."


----------



## Journey (Nov 2, 2008)

Her lycanthropy keeps growing her appendix back and it keeps becoming inflamed.


----------



## flechmen (Nov 2, 2008)

Get the broccoli, nuclear weapons won't affect the Twinkies!


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 2, 2008)

flechmen said:


> Get the broccoli, nuclear weapons won't affect the Twinkies!



OhNoes! Not teh Broccolies!


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 2, 2008)

Fuck.


----------



## Grand Hatter (Nov 2, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> Fuck.



well put.


----------



## Jarz (Nov 2, 2008)

Grand Hatter said:


> well put.


indeed


----------



## pheonix (Nov 2, 2008)

I want some chicken.


----------



## flechmen (Nov 2, 2008)

Beef is a shorter word then chicken


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 2, 2008)

Hmm.. it appears mods are beginning to listen. Quite a few threads have been locked today. This one will be soon, no doubt.


----------



## flechmen (Nov 2, 2008)

Eh... Enjoy it while you can


----------



## pheonix (Nov 2, 2008)

Aww this tread gives me good gas.


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 2, 2008)

The closure of bad threads or the fact that we can still post in this one? Because this isn't very enjoyable. I'm just bored.


----------



## Jarz (Nov 2, 2008)

i should open the window


----------



## Grand Hatter (Nov 2, 2008)

He's some idiocy. I'm off to school and i'm goign to enjoy it... *cough*


----------



## pheonix (Nov 2, 2008)

I see you.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 2, 2008)

pheonix said:


> I want some chicken.



I wunt 2 eet sum frozeen yogurt.


----------



## flechmen (Nov 2, 2008)

I don't suffer from lazyness, I enjoy ever minute of it


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm standing behind you.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 2, 2008)

Namu.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 2, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NtV21dAScu0&feature=related


----------



## flechmen (Nov 2, 2008)

^ What the heck?


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 2, 2008)

I put the "fun" in "dysfuctional".


----------



## pheonix (Nov 2, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NtV21dAScu0&feature=related



My brain scars have scars now.


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 2, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> I put the "fu*n*" in "dysfuctional".


An hero.


----------



## nurematsu (Nov 2, 2008)

When the aliens have stopped giving us our marshmallows, our cantaloupe children shall become enraged and strike back with full beans


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 2, 2008)

he's so sweet I wanna lick the wrapper...


----------



## Mr Fox (Nov 2, 2008)

What the hell.


----------



## AniyaSliverwood (Nov 2, 2008)

Fuck fuck fuck a duck
screw a kangaroo 
fingerbang an _Arangatain_
an orgy at the zoo


he he figure it would be semi-appropriate


----------



## Caduen (Nov 2, 2008)

AniyaSliverwood said:


> Fuck fuck fuck a duck
> screw a kangaroo
> fingerbang an _Arangatain_
> an orgy at the zoo
> ...



You're a prime specimen.

Keep up the excellent work.


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 2, 2008)

How fast can you type the alphabet?


----------



## Nocturne (Nov 2, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> How fast can you type the alphabet?



The alphabet.

Whoa that was fast.


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 2, 2008)

Nocturne said:


> The alphabet.
> 
> Whoa that was fast.


Original. Not.
As in abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz. Dumbass.
I suppose you feel clever now too.


----------



## flechmen (Nov 2, 2008)

How about this?
qwerty


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 2, 2008)




----------



## Jack (Nov 2, 2008)

this is why randomness sucks... IT'S RANDOM!!! 
 DAMN ALL, WHAT DUSE!!! I can't think of anything witty and funny to say.


----------



## Xaerun (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh, no, OP. You've already amused me with yours.


----------



## Cero (Nov 2, 2008)

^^^ It's true.


----------



## flechmen (Nov 2, 2008)

This is a fun thread...


----------



## pheonix (Nov 2, 2008)

flechmen said:


> This is a fun thread...



i wouldn't say fun but it passes the time.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 2, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> How fast can you type the alphabet?



The alphabet. in 5 secs.


----------



## flechmen (Nov 3, 2008)

Note to self: Projector lamps get really hot... (Ow... my paws...)


----------



## Grand Hatter (Nov 3, 2008)

flechmen said:


> Note to self: Projector lamps get really hot... (Ow... my paws...)



Really? *touches* Ow! It is hot! *touches again*


----------



## pheonix (Nov 3, 2008)

I wonder what will happen if I stick this fork in the hole?


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 3, 2008)

Do you like green eggs and ham?


----------



## Grand Hatter (Nov 3, 2008)

pheonix said:


> I wonder what will happen if I stick this fork in the hole?



OW!!!!

That was just uncalled for.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 3, 2008)

Grand Hatter said:


> OW!!!!
> 
> That was just uncalled for.



I did that when I was like 5, shocked the shit outta me.


----------



## runner (Nov 3, 2008)

Thats nothing, i grounded my welding chair last year. Shocked my self off the chair.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 3, 2008)

runner said:


> Thats nothing, i grounded my welding chair last year. Shocked my self off the chair.



I fell behind a washer drier set that was hot, couldn't get out I got the shit shocked outta me for like 20 seconds. I was all hyper and shit afterwords, never will I do an electrician a favor again.


----------



## runner (Nov 3, 2008)

Last 4th of July my moron friend put a HUGE firework in a laucher the wrong way, when it went off it  burnt my pants and knocked me over.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 3, 2008)

runner said:


> Last 4th of July my moron friend put a HUGE firework in a laucher the wrong way, when it went off it  burnt my pants and knocked me over.



I shot a lady with a roman candle, it was an accident I swear. it landed on her lap and she went running and screaming, felt bad but it was funny as shit.lol


----------



## runner (Nov 3, 2008)

LOL.


----------



## Telnac (Nov 3, 2008)

In time, the hordes of giant arboreal squids overran the helpless cybernetic phase squirrels.  Humanity, having long suffered at the paws of the cruel squirrels, cried out to the victors and begged them for release.

The squids granted their wish.  Humanity became a prized delicacy on the plates of many giant arboreal squids.  Conservations tried to intervene to save the species, but once the squids' appetites were whetted there was no going back.  Humanity was extinct in less than a generation.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 3, 2008)

flechmen said:


> How about this?
> qwerty



Come on fhqhwgads.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 3, 2008)

south syde fox said:


> Do you like green eggs and ham?



Here, there, anywheres.


----------



## Huey (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi phoenix


----------



## pheonix (Nov 3, 2008)

Huey said:


> Hi phoenix



Umm hi. ?!?! unexpected. lol


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 3, 2008)

At one point I lived in a house with faulty wiring. There was this one light switch. The screws holding it to the wall gave me a shock. I would always touch it to enjoy the feeling. It was really powerful when it rained...


----------



## pheonix (Nov 3, 2008)

mmm electricity, a legal high.lol I can't stand that hyped up feeling you get when you get shocked. you feel all excited for no reason.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 3, 2008)

It made me feel numb and relaxed... like a Slowpoke?


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 3, 2008)

*picks up a brick* If you can dogde brick then you can dogde a ball, any questions?


----------



## Takun (Nov 3, 2008)

So I heard Zach and Miri Make a Porno was banned in Utah.  Sad because it really is like a slice of life movie...really funny as well.  Go see it.


----------



## Huey (Nov 3, 2008)

hi takumi your a racoon now?lol ;D


----------



## pheonix (Nov 3, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> So I heard Zach and Miri Make a Porno was banned in Utah.  Sad because it really is like a slice of life movie...really funny as well.  Go see it.



I want to badly, I know I'm gonna lmao. Wow Utah sucks.XD


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 3, 2008)

Her name's Bubbles. <3


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 3, 2008)

Hey Huey, I likes that avatar of yours XD


----------



## Takun (Nov 3, 2008)

Huey said:


> hi takumi your a racoon now?lol ;D


 
I am:3  and you post outside of your threads now? ;D


pheonix said:


> I want to badly, I know I'm gonna lmao. Wow Utah sucks.XD


 


Spoiler



They make a porno


----------



## pheonix (Nov 3, 2008)

Huey said:


> hi takumi your a racoon now?lol ;D



You've been away for awhile.


----------



## Huey (Nov 3, 2008)

Stop yelling at me, phoenix D:


----------



## pheonix (Nov 3, 2008)

Huey said:


> Stop yelling at me, phoenix D:



I'm not yelling. just making idle chit chat.


----------



## Huey (Nov 3, 2008)

Okay


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 3, 2008)

Excuse me, but I have to go save the world like the talking taco told me i'm supposed to.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 3, 2008)

Huey said:


> Okay



so where have you been, why don't you come visit us more often?


----------



## Huey (Nov 3, 2008)

pheonix said:


> so where have you been, why don't you come visit us more often?



I can't sufficiently answer these questions without deviating from the subject matter of this thread


----------



## pheonix (Nov 3, 2008)

Huey said:


> I can't sufficiently answer these questions without deviating from the subject matter of this thread



understandable, so who wants some chocolate icing?


----------



## DemonOftheFall19 (Nov 3, 2008)

Who stole my damn happy pants?


----------



## pheonix (Nov 3, 2008)

DemonOftheFall19 said:


> Who stole my damn happy pants?



I swear this pair isn't yours.


----------



## Huey (Nov 3, 2008)

No pants allowed here D:


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 3, 2008)

DemonOftheFall19 said:


> Who stole my damn happy pants?



Are you mad?! They stole me! They have a mind of their own...


----------



## DemonOftheFall19 (Nov 3, 2008)

Don't make me destroy your brain with cupcakes!


----------



## pheonix (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm not lying.*runs and hides the happy pants*if you destroy my brain with cupcakes you'll never fine the pants mwahahaha!


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 3, 2008)

*I PITY DA FOOL!!!*


----------



## DemonOftheFall19 (Nov 3, 2008)

Now....it will rain angry, tick infested clown skins!


----------



## pheonix (Nov 3, 2008)

DemonOftheFall19 said:


> Now....it will rain angry, tick infested clown skins!



I've been waiting for that my whole life.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 3, 2008)

DemonOftheFall19 said:


> Now....it will rain angry, tick infested clown skins!



No, now angry ticks fire out of my nipples.


----------



## DemonOftheFall19 (Nov 3, 2008)

Then you will have none of it!


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 3, 2008)

DemonOftheFall19 said:


> Now....it will rain angry, tick infested clown skins!


lolwat? mhmm ticks :-D


----------



## DemonOftheFall19 (Nov 3, 2008)

south syde fox said:


> lolwat? mhmm ticks :-D



They won't stop tickling you til you've been driven to a gibbering madness!


----------



## pheonix (Nov 3, 2008)

And my brain begins to hurt worse, wow the idiotic things we all come up with.

You had to be a big shot huh?


----------



## DemonOftheFall19 (Nov 3, 2008)

Do you dream of the shiny fingernail?


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 3, 2008)

DemonOftheFall19 said:


> They won't stop tickling you til you've been driven to a gibbering madness!


 
*WHAT DA SHIT TACO IS GOING ON!!1!*


----------



## DemonOftheFall19 (Nov 3, 2008)

south syde fox said:


> *WHAT DA SHIT TACO IS GOING ON!!1!*



Well, since you dont dream of the shiny fingernail....

How about a shiny nail through my finger?


----------



## pheonix (Nov 3, 2008)

south syde fox said:


> *WHAT DA SHIT TACO IS GOING ON!!1!*



SHIT PICKLE SHIT PICKLE SHIT PICKLE SHIT PICKLE SHIT PICKLE SHIT PICKLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 3, 2008)

pheonix said:


> SHIT PICKLE SHIT PICKLE SHIT PICKLE SHIT PICKLE SHIT PICKLE SHIT PICKLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
OH SNAP 0.0;


----------



## DemonOftheFall19 (Nov 3, 2008)

south syde fox said:


> OH SNAP 0.0;



Welcome.....

To Pantopolis!


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 3, 2008)

south syde fox said:


> OH SNAP 0.0;



Great. Now my neck is broken...


----------



## DemonOftheFall19 (Nov 3, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> Great. Now my neck is broken...



Well, if you're just going to throw it away...

Angry flying oranges with teeth!


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 3, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> Great. Now my neck is broken...


I can fix that *snaps neck the other way around* ...I think I made it worst


----------



## DemonOftheFall19 (Nov 3, 2008)

south syde fox said:


> I can fix that *snaps neck the other way around* ...I think I made it worst




No, but I'll still take it..

Fell the wrath of my citrussy minions.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 3, 2008)

AAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 3, 2008)

DemonOftheFall19 said:


> No, but I'll still take it..
> 
> Fell the wrath of my citrussy minions.



Uncle?!


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 3, 2008)

DemonOftheFall19 said:


> No, but I'll still take it..
> 
> Fell the wrath of my citrussy minions.


omgomgomgomgomgomg...light bulb. Did I win?


----------



## DemonOftheFall19 (Nov 3, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> Uncle?!




I'll give you 50 for that busted neck o yours.

and yes, I could very well be...

In another universe!


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 3, 2008)

DemonOftheFall19 said:


> I'll give you 50 for that busted neck o yours.
> 
> and yes, I could very well be...
> 
> In another universe!



Not you! The orange!


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 3, 2008)

If you can dodge bullets...you can dogde a ball *aims submachine gun*


----------



## pheonix (Nov 3, 2008)

Fuck that.*dives behind a car*


----------



## DemonOftheFall19 (Nov 3, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Fuck that.*dives behind a car*



*Devours the bullets*


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 3, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Fuck that.*dives behind a car*


 
Good, good. Now for the last test, if you can dodge a heat seeking atomic missle then you can dogde a ball :3


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 3, 2008)

Okay, that's it! ELDER POWER ACTIVATE!!! *Snap* Oww... my back...


----------



## pheonix (Nov 3, 2008)

south syde fox said:


> Good, good. Now for the last test, if you can dodge a heat seeking atomic missle then you can dogde a ball :3



*uses instant transmission and teliports to a distant planet*that should buy me some time.


----------



## DemonOftheFall19 (Nov 3, 2008)

Mildly annoying poke.....with an ever sharpening stick..


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 3, 2008)

ROTFLMFAO!!!
Woodman is amazing, yes!
http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/456394


----------



## DemonOftheFall19 (Nov 3, 2008)

south syde fox said:


> ROTFLMFAO!!!
> Woodman is amazing, yes!
> http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/456394




Have a taste of my Tickle Beam!


----------



## pheonix (Nov 3, 2008)

Woodmans a bitch!


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 3, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Woodmans a bitch!


 
But thats IMPOSSIBLE...I *dies of heart attack*


----------



## DemonOftheFall19 (Nov 3, 2008)

south syde fox said:


> But thats IMPOSSIBLE...I *dies of heart attack*



Well, since you won't be needing that old busted heart of yours...

80 dollars..


----------



## pheonix (Nov 3, 2008)

Tree fitty!!!


----------



## Grand Hatter (Nov 3, 2008)

Ish da goshdarn loch ness monstah!


----------



## DemonOftheFall19 (Nov 3, 2008)

eighty dollahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.

and a can of powerthirst..


----------



## pheonix (Nov 3, 2008)

400 BABIES!!!


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 3, 2008)

Caduen said:


> Okay, this is the new awesome forum game, for the most part, just be yourselves.
> 
> Okay, go
> 
> RULES: No intelligent conversation or GTFO, go ahead and be as stupid as you want to be, post the first thing that comes to your head, or sit there mashing the keyboard giggling to yourself over how smart you are.



You.  >:B


----------



## Silverstreak (Nov 3, 2008)

Hur hur-hur hur-hur hur, I am the strongest retard, I am the strongest retard, hur hur hur hur hur


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 3, 2008)

Doiiiiiii!


----------



## evilteddybear (Nov 3, 2008)

But what if the potatoes escape! It will be like Yom Kippur all over!


----------



## Cody Von King (Nov 3, 2008)

THIS     DINOSAUR THREAD IS DUMB


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 3, 2008)

"Hello, I'm Sarah Palin and I..."


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 3, 2008)

Did you really need to start a new thread for this?

Really?


----------



## Huey (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi David


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 3, 2008)

Huey~ <3


----------



## AniyaSliverwood (Nov 3, 2008)

Into jelly man offspring, offspring jelly man... 
JELLY!...SWEET... TOTALLY


----------



## Grand Hatter (Nov 3, 2008)

This has nothing to do with jelly! There are forces at work you cannot begin to comprehend!


----------



## AniyaSliverwood (Nov 3, 2008)

The dolphins who shoot cd players at the kangaroo's working with the government?


----------



## Grand Hatter (Nov 3, 2008)

*the sexyblack cat/ wolf fox knows too much* Hey! come into this alley with me! *loads handgun*


----------



## AniyaSliverwood (Nov 3, 2008)

*smirks* ok  * unknowingly the Sexy black/wolffox switched the gun for an apple pie* ha ha ha


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 3, 2008)

Huey said:


> No pants allowed here D:


HUEY! WHY DO YOU NEVER TALK TO ME? D:


----------



## Kukilunestar (Nov 3, 2008)

Ok, so this one time I was like...going to eat some chicken ramen and when I ated it it did not taste like chicken and it was actully crab ramen and then I ate the ramen and went on my computer for like a bajillion hours and did stuff and then went to bed.


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 3, 2008)

Guys.. I have a confession to make. It may come as a shock to some of you, but.. I'm *deep breath* a furry. Oh, wait..


----------



## hillbilly guy (Nov 3, 2008)

redneck hot tub


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## pheonix (Nov 3, 2008)

What I do? What do I say? in the end it all goes away!

lets go swimming.


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 3, 2008)

pheonix said:


> What I do? What do I say? in the end it all goes away!


I sit in my desolate room. No lights. No music?! ASHAGAHFHF!! I killed everyone.. I'm going away forever. But I'm feelin' betta!


----------



## pheonix (Nov 3, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> I sit in my desolate room. No lights. No music?! ASHAGAHFHF!! I killed everyone.. I'm going away forever. But I'm feelin' betta!



hahahaha sugar!


----------



## flechmen (Nov 3, 2008)

hillbilly guy said:


> redneck hot tub


LOL! That's awesome


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 3, 2008)

pheonix said:


> hahahaha sugar!


I got a gun the other day from sako,
Its cute, small, fits right in my pocket,
Yeah, right in my pocket, (sugar)
My girl, you know, she lashes out at me sometimes,
And I just kick her, and then Ooh baby ,shes o.k.(sugar)


----------



## Nylak (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## flechmen (Nov 3, 2008)

What the heck?


----------



## pheonix (Nov 3, 2008)

Chicken shit.lol


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 3, 2008)

Obama is an Arab! He's going to be a COMMUNIST DICTATOR NOES!


----------



## flechmen (Nov 3, 2008)

Obama is the messiah, we shal bow down and praise him and give him our guns and money...


----------



## pheonix (Nov 3, 2008)

Both candidates blow giant donkey dick.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 3, 2008)

What is Dr. Robotnik's favourite drink?

Pingas colada.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 3, 2008)

Easog said:


>


Hay I didnt no those to dancered!


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Nov 3, 2008)

.-.
*Moshi Moshi, ronald desu.*


----------



## flechmen (Nov 3, 2008)

It's too dark... Where did I put my projector? I think I see... No, that's something else


----------



## pheonix (Nov 3, 2008)

Watch out for the shit bag people, there out there...waiting.


----------



## bluewulf1 (Nov 3, 2008)

BEER IS GOOD! BEER IS GOOD! BEER IS GOOD! AND STUFF!


----------



## flechmen (Nov 3, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Watch out for the shit bag people, there out there...waiting.


I can't believe I fell for that... Dang....


----------



## theLight (Nov 3, 2008)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 3, 2008)

mew goes the kitty.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 3, 2008)

Squeak goes the mouse.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 3, 2008)

fuck you goes the me.


----------



## bluewulf1 (Nov 3, 2008)

You say potato.

I say fuck you.


----------



## flechmen (Nov 3, 2008)

Dude... where's my car?


----------



## pheonix (Nov 3, 2008)

^ in the bushes, where the gnomes are.


----------



## bluewulf1 (Nov 3, 2008)

they're planning to rule the world


----------



## theLight (Nov 3, 2008)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 3, 2008)

make my shit go pop!


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 3, 2008)

You'll be Halo walking, Halo talking, Halo shooting, Halo driving and even Halo looking!!!


----------



## stray wolfy (Nov 3, 2008)

MANIC DEPRESSION!
it's more fun than a basket full of kittens made of c4


----------



## theLight (Nov 3, 2008)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## stray wolfy (Nov 3, 2008)

Buttons

if you push them, you will receive bacon
ITS SOME KIND OF CHRISTIAN MAGIC!


----------



## AniyaSliverwood (Nov 3, 2008)

gap a do man eot v


----------



## Lukar (Nov 3, 2008)

If there is evil in this world, it lurks in the hearts of THE JACKSON FIVE


----------



## Huey (Nov 4, 2008)

Easog said:


> HUEY! WHY DO YOU NEVER TALK TO ME? D:



Because you said you were annoyed by my mindless chatter and that I'd be doing the world a favor if I killed myself


----------



## AniyaSliverwood (Nov 4, 2008)

Idiocy- I'm probably the shyest person you will ever meet


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 4, 2008)

Huey said:


> Because you said you were annoyed by my mindless chatter and that I'd be doing the world a favor if I killed myself


When did I say that? I heart you Huey D:


----------



## AlexInsane (Nov 4, 2008)

I want to yiff a mime.

Or a pinata.


----------



## Huey (Nov 4, 2008)

Easog said:


> When did I say that? I heart you Huey D:



Aww 

I <3 you, too. LET'S NEVER FIGHT AGAIN


----------



## iBurro (Nov 4, 2008)

ZOMBIES ARE PEOPLE TOO, DAMNIT!!


----------



## pheonix (Nov 4, 2008)

pumpkin pie is good.


----------



## Beastcub (Nov 4, 2008)

idiocy? (maybe an idiot to share this one but...)

this year after the state fair i found out that having 3 blue bubble gum hawaiin snow shaved ice in the same day results in smurf turds the next day XD
(i'm not kidding, that is some strong food coloring)


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 4, 2008)

AAAAAaaaAaAAAAAaaAAaaaH! I'm the hyooman wedgie!


----------



## AniyaSliverwood (Nov 4, 2008)

To shy it's annoying


----------



## Signify (Nov 4, 2008)

The outer layers of my brain feel like they've turned to liquid.

And on fire.


----------



## evilteddybear (Nov 4, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> I want to yiff a mime.
> 
> Or a pinata.


or both


----------



## Nylak (Nov 4, 2008)

Or a mime pinata.

Or mime pretending to be a pinata.  That could be kinky.  You could beat it.  >>


----------



## evilteddybear (Nov 4, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Or a mime pinata.
> 
> Or mime pretending to be a pinata. That could be kinky. You could beat it. >>


Amazing. I like the way you think. Lets go to El Dorado.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 4, 2008)

...I still don't get it.


----------



## Diego117 (Nov 4, 2008)

YABBA MY ICING!


----------



## pheonix (Nov 4, 2008)

arsses!!!


----------



## Diego117 (Nov 4, 2008)

Hump-Catting!!! Similar to Bear Blasting!!!


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 4, 2008)

The best way to protect your woman from getting penatrated from other guys it to plant a c4 in there so if anyone dares make the mistake of going to home base with your woman they will never ever do it again XD


----------



## pheonix (Nov 4, 2008)

I like clouds.


----------



## Diego117 (Nov 4, 2008)

I love lamp.


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 4, 2008)

John McCain.
Idiocy enough for ya?


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 4, 2008)

evilteddybear said:


> Amazing. I like the way you think. Lets go to El Dorado.


Can Easog come too? :>


----------



## MayDay (Nov 4, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> John McCain.
> Idiocy enough for ya?



john McCain isn't an idiot, he just thinks the rest of the world is and talks that way^^
A roomful of cloned Sarah Palins, top that!^^


----------



## Nylak (Nov 4, 2008)

MayDay said:


> john McCain isn't an idiot, he just thinks the rest of the world is and talks that way^^
> A roomful of cloned Sarah Palins, top that!^^


 
You win the game.  >>  Impossible to top.


----------



## C. Lupus (Nov 4, 2008)

There are no such thing as a silly question, untill YOU ask it.


----------

